# MS Eidum



## sunny (9. August 2007)

Tag auch,

brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe. Ich habe demnächst 2 1/2 Wochen Urlaub und bin am überlegen, ob ich mal einen Tag spontan zum Pilken fahre. Unter anderem habe ich auch Wismar als Ausgangspunkt ins Auge gefaßt. 

War schon mal jemand mit dem o.g. Kutter unterwegs? Wie sind ggf. eure Erfahrungen? 

Ist es erforderlich in der Woche zu reservieren oder kann man einfach so auftauchen und bekommt trotzdem noch einen guten Platz? Wenn reservieren, besteht da Möglichkeit direkt den Platz zu reservieren oder geht nur die Personenzahl und man muss trotzdem recht früh auftauchen, um einen guten Platz zu sichern? 

Benötigt man zusätzlich noch den Angelschein für Meck-Pomm. wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den her?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## andre23 (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Eidum*

wismar ist sehr ok....meist gut ausfahrten und fænge....und die eidum ist unter normalen umstænden immer ´ne ausfahrt wert...


----------



## Sarein (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Eidum*

Ich war schon zwei Mal mit der Eidum draußen. Reservieren brauchte ich nicht, da das über den Angelverein lief. Das Schiff ist nicht das Größte, deswegen muss man schon sehr früh vor Ort sein um einen guten Platz zu bekommen. Zudem denke ich, dass man nur die Anzahl der Personen reservieren kann. Ob du dafür jetzt noch einen Meck-Pomm Angelschein brauchst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich immer alle Scheine mit an Bord nehme. Meine Erfahrungen mit der MS Eidum sind sehr gut. Es gibt in Wismar aber noch mehr Kutter (MS Condor, MS Christa u.a.). Ich würde dir aber nicht die Eidum, sondern die MS Christa empfehlen. Auf ihr habe ich meine besten Erfahrungen gemacht und außerdem ist die Christa seetüchtiger als die Eidum.


----------



## micha_2 (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Eidum*

frag nach ob jemand an bord übernachtet. sonst fahre abends hin und reserviere deinen platz. die eidum fährt nur noch bis max.12 angler.den angelschein für küstengewässer für meck-pomm. brauchst, da kontrollen kommen können evl. im angelshop am osthafen. wenn nich kann er dir bestimmt auch weiter helfen. die eidum liegt bei bestimmten wetterbedingungen ruhiger bei rauher see als die christa und!!! is mit abstand das schnellste bootle.


----------



## thobi (21. August 2007)

*AW: MS Eidum*

gutes boot!!!
waren am sonntag draußen und haben uns dumm und albern gefangen!!!
schon sooo viel,das wir am ende gesagt haben, bitte hup ab und fahr zurück!!!
nur dubletten zum schluß und jeder hatte genug fisch!!!
wer nicht,der hat nicht geangelt!!!
das boot ist auch so voll geil!
die besatzung toppp!!!!
passen halt nicht sooo viel personen wie auf anderen schiffen drauf!!!
gefällt mir persönlich besser!!!
nicht so vien streß!!!
also,kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## andre23 (21. August 2007)

*AW: MS Eidum*

..halt alte wismarer schule:q


----------



## Flyfisher07 (7. August 2014)

*AW: MS Eidum*

Mal nen altes Thema rausgekrammt 
Hat sich was geändert oder fährt die eidum garnicht mehr raus
Das letzte mal wo ich da war hieß es das sie keinen TÜV mehr ( oder ähnliches ) bekommen hat.


----------



## henry73 (16. August 2014)

*AW: MS Eidum*

Bei den letzen paar Kutterfahrten (zuletzt Mitte Juli) lag die "Eidum" wie immmer fest vertäut im Westhafen. Angler oder andere Fahrgäste gingen nicht an Bord. Zu den Gründen warum sie nicht rausfährt > keine Ahnung. Scheint in technisch gutem Zustand zu sein. Habe aus früheren Fahrten aber nur Gutes zu berichten, Fänge und Mannschaft waren immer i.O. > aber ist halt schon paar Jahre her. Von  daher bieten sich alternativ die "Christa" und die "Peter II" an.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## dirk.steffen (14. September 2014)

*AW: MS Eidum*

Die Eidum dient nur noch als "Unterkunftsschiff". 
Die Fahrten mit der MS Christa und Peter II werden aber von denselben Besitzern durchgeführt und sind nur zu empfeheln :vik:


----------

